# Plastic mulch layer build



## Wright40x (Jul 1, 2022)

I’m tired of fighting weeds. I’m thinking of building a mulch lifter now. Anyone have one that could post a few pics of so I can get an idea?


----------



## francist (Jul 1, 2022)

Well that looks pretty cool…


----------



## Nutfarmer (Jul 2, 2022)

Unless you have a large area to do a simple pipe through the roll works fine. The area needs to be weed free before laying out the mat or they will just lift it up. Some times a pre emergent herbicide is helpful before the mat is laid down. Be careful of any herbicide around existing plants you want to keep.


----------



## Wright40x (Jul 2, 2022)

Nutfarmer said:


> Unless you have a large area to do a simple pipe through the roll works fine. The area needs to be weed free before laying out the mat or they will just lift it up. Some times a pre emergent herbicide is helpful before the mat is laid down. Be careful of any herbicide around existing plants you want to keep.


The pictures I posted are of the mulch layer that I built. I’m looking for pictures of mulch lifters


----------

